# Gen 2 Hatch Spoiler



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Has anyone removed their rear spoiler recently? Just curious if you need to remove the interior trim panel for any reason. I opened the hatch and saw that their were 4 bolts (2 on each side) that were visable but wasn't sure if that was all there was to removal. 

Planning to wrap it and would prefer taking it off the car first to make a cleaner install. 

Thanks!


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Gm parts direct gives you a breakdown of everything.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh nice find! Thanks


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

The whole breakdown of every part is on that site for every part of the car, so you can identify and order replacements. I’ve found it very helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You need to remove the interior trim, yes.

There are 3 nuts you need to remove. And there's 2 plastic retainers that you're very likely to break when you remove it. You may want to order them up. Along with some for the interior trim as well, as some of them are very likely to break.

You can kindof sneak the top piece of trim out without removing bottom hatch trim panel if you're careful, but you're meant to remove both pieces. There's a bunch of clips for upper and lower panels, and there 3 screws on lower panel as well.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for the info Maven


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW!
Your unreal bud



Scrubbydo1 said:


> Gm parts direct gives you a breakdown of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> WOW!
> Your unreal bud


I can’t tell if that was a compliment or an insult, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol I am sorry ! 100% compliment :bowing:


----------

